# Cover art for PRIMARCHS, THE???



## Alvarius (May 10, 2011)

The cover art for "PRIMARCHS, THE" looks more like an anime series than one of the HH series. The word epic has been replaced with teen sensation. What has happened?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

They praised mediocrity.


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm not sure we're looking at the same picture.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

I can understand how it can be a little anime-ish, but over all it's pretty cool since it shows a shite ton Primarchs that we're probably not gonna see that much of or again. Soak it in for what it is and taste the Primarchs...err Rainbow...Heresy >.>


----------



## Alvarius (May 10, 2011)

If you compare the photos of the first books with this, it's a big difference. The Outcast Dead was horrible, and now this. Watch Fulgrims face ... it's a comic face!? I see a danger of starting to cut down on the requirements of the images. Sure, it´s the stories that´s important, but the cover art offers a huge amount to. I know they replaced the first cover art of "Nagash Immortal" when it was considered to be too bad. Will they not repent and make a new face to this book?

Rainbow Heresy here we come! With Captn Americaaa..sorry.. Gulliman and the Hulk.. eh. Angron, and Thor... oohpps.. Fulgrim!!!

Marvel+Black Library = Black Marvel!!! ... I can see it happenin ;-)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

So I am the only one who likes it?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes. 

10 Characters Filler.


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

To me, the Silver haired guy looks like Pegasus from Yu-Gi-Oh. But then again, that doesn't bother me, so I can see both sides


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Alvarius said:


> If you compare the photos of the first books with this, it's a big difference. The Outcast Dead was horrible, and now this. Watch Fulgrims face ... it's a comic face!? I see a danger of starting to cut down on the requirements of the images. Sure, it´s the stories that´s important, but the cover art offers a huge amount to. I know they replaced the first cover art of "Nagash Immortal" when it was considered to be too bad. Will they not repent and make a new face to this book?
> 
> Rainbow Heresy here we come! With Captn Americaaa..sorry.. Gulliman and the Hulk.. eh. Angron, and Thor... oohpps.. Fulgrim!!!
> 
> Marvel+Black Library = Black Marvel!!! ... I can see it happenin ;-)


Im with you. Many people are just ready to drop pants whenever they see their favourite characters on cover, made by true artist or not. More speculation goes to what weapon one carries instead of quality of book COVER picture. You just cant make one big picture, cut it in half then slam it on top of book cover. 

Covers need to be made for audience other than fanboys and this kind of picture will not draw noone in. Based on cover alone this kind of book belongs to your bookstores kids&teens section. Ad to that, there is no focus on anyone, its just a picture. People need to understand that picture made of 100 different things, backround and all doesnt made a efficient book cover. It will draw young people to look it but i would rather have one big text on cover which announces books name and author, one symbol or hero made artistically and maybe 2-3 colors only. Not his.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

You will link said image so that members who have not seen it, like myself, can see it.

_Primarchs, The_. Really?

Brilliant piece of artwork and no, this looks nothing like ''anime''style, as loose as that term is. The artwork doesn't focus on character's eyes and Fulgrim's face, other than his pointed nose and chin is nothing like classic Japanese style. The anatomy has similarities, but that's the strongest link there is. Even an incredibly detailed Manga like _Berserk_ or _Claymore_ looks nothing like this.













The entire cover is a complex arrangement of highlighting and shading, which differs from the general Anime style. Horus' Wolf Pelt for example is composed of white, grey, black, brown and maroon hues. Anime colouring would give it a base colour and a single highlight and/or shading at best. The same applies for Horus' face and the variety of hues in that.

The cover looks nothing like Western cartoons either, though does share more similarity with something from the DC-verse than it does Anime or Manga.

Moronic thread in general giving both Anime and this cover a bad reputation. Think before you post, and more importantly, expand your knowledge beyond _Dragonball_, _Pokemon_ and _Cardcaptors_ before comparing two separate media.

Also, your misconception that Anime, and by extension Manga, is aimed at a teenage audience is laughable. Ever heard of _Shonen_, _Shojo_ or _Seinen_ demographics? Yet another ignorant Westerner.


----------



## Alvarius (May 10, 2011)

"The cover looks nothing like Western cartoons either, though does share more similarity with something from the DC-verse than it does Anime or Manga."

"Watch Fulgrims face ... it's a comic face"

Calm down! At the forum we ventilate our views, but to start with personal attacks is just boring.

I think Fulgrims face is ugly. The whole image is of lower quality than many of the other images that HH series. And yes, I actually think Fulgrim would fit well into Final Fantasy. I agree that large parts of the image is ok, but some parts are not (Fulgrim, Horus armour), and it is enough to ruin the feeling.

No one has said that the Anime is only directed at young people, but much is.

I love HH series, and will also buy Primarchs, but the fact remains that I, like many others think that the picture is ugly. There is not anything against you personally bobss, but it is a relatively large view. Nagash was redone, so maybe this image could to?

I love Anime, Manga, Cartoons, Comics... why should my complaints about a picture give these things a bad reputation? 

Is not it enough to present an opinion without going into personal attacks? For your opinions is great, although I do not agree with everything you write bobss.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

i would rather have zoomed out of the cover and shown all the Primarchs together along with the awesome background....the book is about 4 of the primarchs and not just 2, plus zoomed out, it would take the attention away from the unsuccessful Fulgrim face (which I also think is more manga / final fantasy, rather than Primarch).


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I actually don't think it's too bad, with the exception of Horus and Fulgrim, neither of which I'm a huge fan of (appearances, at least...)

I was kind of shocked they pictured Angron as so small...I mean hell, his head is half the size of Magnus's.


----------



## JSA (Aug 3, 2010)

*"Nagash Immortal" when it was considered to be too bad*



Alvarius said:


> If you compare the photos of the first books with this, it's a big difference. The Outcast Dead was horrible, and now this. Watch Fulgrims face ... it's a comic face!? I see a danger of starting to cut down on the requirements of the images. Sure, it´s the stories that´s important, but the cover art offers a huge amount to. I know they replaced the first cover art of "Nagash Immortal" when it was considered to be too bad. Will they not repent and make a new face to this book?
> 
> Rainbow Heresy here we come! With Captn Americaaa..sorry.. Gulliman and the Hulk.. eh. Angron, and Thor... oohpps.. Fulgrim!!!
> 
> Marvel+Black Library = Black Marvel!!! ... I can see it happenin ;-)



Hi there Alvarius

This is actually my first reply on a forum so forgive me for the negative response rather than something positive

My names Jon Sullivan and I did the cover to Nagash Immortal . I just needed to correct what you've said there .I presume you meant the publishers were not happy with it and decided to change it but that's not correct.The publishers gave it all clear and were happy to publish it but I didn't think it up to standard so quickly knocked out the version that's on the covers now.They needed something straight away though for the catalogues so that art was used even though that first art was more a sketch rough sent in to the publishers.Any ways don't mean to come across as a whinger just thought I would let you guys know.

By the way I have no problems at all with any `negative` responses to my work ,it can encourage good healthy debate and all that which all readers have a right to but I just needed to reply on this one.
Cheers Alavrius and all

Great forum .I often drop in here to pick up the 40k Warhammer vibe to get me in tune for the covers.


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

I think your covers are absolutely amazing, so theres a positive to go with the negative haha.


----------



## JSA (Aug 3, 2010)

Grendelrt said:


> I think your covers are absolutely amazing, so theres a positive to go with the negative haha.



Thanks very much.Thats really appreciated


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

I am not a big fan of the cover myself, but not because of the style but because of that psuedo homoerotic moment Horus and Fulgrim are having. It just doesn't sit well with me.

I would also like to know how people think it looks anime-esque? 

I just don't see it.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Two guys looking at each other is homoerotic to you?


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

Worldkiller said:


> Two guys looking at each other is homoerotic to you?


No. One guy with his hand on the shoulder of another smaller guy's shoulder while looking at each other the way they are and smiling is Psuedo-homoerotic to me and the key word here is pseudo.

And one of the definitions of psuedo is: almost, approaching, or trying to be. 

If you just see two guys looking at each other then fair enough, I on the otherhand have a different perspective on the cover hence why I personally have a different opinion on it.


----------



## Alvarius (May 10, 2011)

Jon Sullivan!

I really appreciate you responding and clarifying the matter with Nagash Immortal. Although I am less happy with the front to The Primarchs I would like to say that you are doing a great job. My posts here on the forum is mainly about the pictures as art is a great interest to me.

In order not to seem like an asshole who only complain I would lift up the works that I think is wonderful.

Aenarion, Battle of the Fang, Hells Reach, Wrath of Iron, Dread Winter, Catechism of Hate. 

Continue to deliver!


----------

